
Apple launches vintage repair pilot program - PascLeRasc
https://9to5mac.com/2018/11/01/apple-launches-vintage-repair-pilot-program-to-fix-aging-iphones-macbooks-and-more/
======
Cypher
fuck off apple, we want the right to repair our devices. It goes beyond just
having them fixed now.

